# working holiday - health insurance



## Australian Elle (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi, 

Just wondering if anyone could help me regarding the health insurance needed to get a two year working holiday visa. I have my letter of invitation and now i am looking at health insurance companies. I have been told that Bupa International is good, I know that the certificate is for only one year but it states that it is ongoing cover. Will this be enough when i hit immigration at the airport to get me a two year visa?

Please if anyone could shed some like that would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

What a fair few Aussies do is purchase a 12 month policy with World Nomads, then on the day you leave, you can ring and extend your policy another 12 months, the email the insurance certificate to reflect the full coverage and your good to go.

Most insurance companies won't allow you to purchase insurance any more than 12 months before you travel, eg you can't arrange your second year until the day you leave for Canada (give or take)

That been said International Experience Canada Travel Insurance | Canada Travel Insurance | Canada Visa Insurance do a 24 month policy you can pay for upfront.

Remember, the 2 years is a requirement of Canadian immigration, just because you hear stories of people getting in with 12 or 6 months, or not having it checked at all does not mean it'll be the same for you


----------



## Australian Elle (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Thanks for the reply, I have been looking into Bupa International as they have continuous cover just like private health insurance. It covers all the items the working holiday specifies, but the certificate is for one year but it also states that it is continuous cover. whether that be 1 year or indefinitely. 

I am just a little worried about the certificate. I am hoping that because it is continuous cover that the immigration officer will accept it. But i am not too sure. If you know of any information regarding this that would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Its only continous if you renew every 12 months, the one certificate will only cover you for 12 months from the date it starts, this will not, as far as immigration is concerned, constitute 24 months unless you can procude a second certificate showing the sencond years worth of insurance covered.


----------



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi
You just need a 12 month policy on arrival. You do not need a Canadian policy. I bought my policy in Australia and there was no problems on arrival in Vancouver.


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

Australian Elle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could help me regarding the health insurance needed to get a two year working holiday visa. I have my letter of invitation and now i am looking at health insurance companies. I have been told that Bupa International is good, I know that the certificate is for only one year but it states that it is ongoing cover. Will this be enough when i hit immigration at the airport to get me a two year visa?
> 
> ...


Hi!

Usually it's up to the POE officer but I wouldn't suggest getting only 1 year of coverage if you want to get a 2 year visa. I've heard stories of people being denied 2 year visa or having to purchase additional coverage right there at POE. Just to be safe yo can just get the full 2 years and then get a refund for the unused period. I've found some info that might be helpful for people who are looking for that sort of stuff.

2 year IEC Insurance Info


----------



## soccerguy (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, 

You can just get two separated policies, each for one year. If you are going to stay for two years, then it is better to have insurance covers the whole duration since there is a possibility that the officer at the airport may ask to check for it.


----------

